# ipad air obsolete ?



## panany (24 Septembre 2015)

je pose une question que pas mal de gens se pose au moment de se prendre un ipad au jour d aujourdhui ...

un ipad air de premiere genération est t il déja dépasser ???

ou sinon dans combien de temps  faudra t il penser a le changer ...??


je pense c est une question que beaucoup de gens se pose aujourdhui avant de faire l achat d un ipad...

moi c est une question que je me pose beaucoup... on voit beaucoup de bon plan pour des ipad 32gb et c est vrai que pour les gens qui ont une utilisation basique de leurs ipad ( lire des mkv musique et surf internet ) on est en droit de se demander si il est bien utile de se prendre un ipad air 2 qui est quand meme un autre budget 

merci


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Septembre 2015)

J'ai vu les deux en magasin, y'a pas photo, moi j'ai craqué pour le air 2 que je viens de recevoir aujourd'hui en 64 Go cellulaire. 
Il remplace mon iPad 3 de 2012, qui parait bien lourd à coté du air 2! C'est vrai que le air 32 Go est un bon plan, on le trouve en version wifi dans les 440 euros...


----------



## panany (26 Septembre 2015)

moi j hésite toujours entre les 2 ^^


----------



## city1 (26 Septembre 2015)

Si tu as les moyens fonce vers le air 2 mais sinon, le air 1 reste une bonne machine compacte puissante légère


----------



## panany (27 Septembre 2015)

le 1 m irai tres bien niveau puissance ...
mais j ai peur comme je le dis dans le titre quil devienne vite obsolete...
j ai peur qu apres les mises a jour apple il se mette a ramer 

sinon je me prendrai bien un air 1


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2015)

Je pense qu'à l'heure actuelle le Air 1 reste un bon choix.

Après, difficile à dire quand il deviendra obsolète mais a priori ce n'est pas pour tout de suite.

Il n'en reste pas moins que le Air 2 représente un investissement à plus long terme.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Septembre 2015)

en voyant les deux, on se rend compte que le air 2 est vraiment plus fin, çà se voit très bien. C'est pour çà que j'ai pas pris le mini 4. Si le air 2 était comme le air 1, j'aurai peut être pris le mini, mais la, il n'y a plus qu'une centaine de g entre les deux! La smart case est également toute légère, bien plus que les gros étuis d'autres marques qui alourdissent et enlaidissent les iPad.


----------



## lineakd (27 Septembre 2015)

@panany, encore un an après tu devras faire attention aux màj pour l'ipad air de 1ère génération car il aura trois ans. 
Même l'ipad air 2 a pris un coup de vieux depuis que j'utilise le 6s avec 3d touch, "dis siri" ou la caméra "selfie", etc... 
@Sydney Bristow, bien dommage que l'ipad mini 4 n'est pas l'écran 3d touch, les caméras et les processeurs du 6 s.


----------



## panany (27 Septembre 2015)

ouai enfin lineakd toi tu as l air d aimer tout les gadget...
moi perso je m en fou de 3D toch dis siri ou la camera selfie sur mon ipad... ^^
je veu juste pouvoir surfer quelques appli mkv et musique ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Septembre 2015)

panany a dit:


> ouai enfin lineakd toi tu as l air d aimer tout les gadget...
> moi perso je m en fou de 3D toch dis siri ou la camera selfie sur mon ipad... ^^
> je veu juste pouvoir surfer quelques appli mkv et musique ...


Si le cellulaire ne t'interesse pas, tu trouves le air 2 64 wifi a 555 euros chez Boulanger, comparé au prix d'un iPhone, les 
iPad sont pas chers je trouve.


----------



## city1 (27 Septembre 2015)

Oui l'ipad reste à mon sens un bon rapport qualité prix


----------



## panany (27 Septembre 2015)

oui mais 555 euros ca pique encore un peu haha ^^


----------



## city1 (27 Septembre 2015)

Alors fonce vers un Ipad air 1 qui sera moins cher mais qui reste un bon appareil


----------



## panany (27 Septembre 2015)

ouai je vais reflechir a la question


----------



## city1 (27 Septembre 2015)

449 euros en 32 Go sur l'apple store Ipad Air 1. Si tu ne stockes pas en grosse quantité ça peut largement te satisfaire


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Septembre 2015)

city1 a dit:


> Oui l'ipad reste à mon sens un bon rapport qualité prix


exact, en plus j'ai pris le air 2 cellulaire, c'est mon 1er avec carte SIM, et çà reste encore moins cher qu'un iPhone 6s 64 Go.
L'iPhone, j'attends encore 9 mois, Orange me fera le 6s à 500 euros, ou le 6 à 400 euros...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Septembre 2015)

@panany: j'ai aussi pensé que le air suffirait, mais en voyant les deux côte à côte en magasin, j'ai pas hesité: le air n'a pas le touch ID, ne fait que 32 Go (16 Go c'est un scandale de la part d'apple, mais j'ai eu des iPad 32 Go, c'est le minimum, quelques films c'est vite rempli) en plus le air 2 a un écran magnifique, traité anti reflet que n'a pas le air. Et la finesse et la légèreté, y'a pas photo non plus. 
Le seul point acceptable de l'iPad air, c'est la puce A7, qui est encore assez puissante, mais malgré tout on a pas les nouvelles fonctions d'iOS9. tout çà vaut bien 100 euros de plus.


----------



## panany (27 Septembre 2015)

le air 400 euros en 32 sur le refurb ^^

je reflechis ^^


----------



## city1 (27 Septembre 2015)

Prends la bonne décision


----------



## lineakd (28 Septembre 2015)

panany a dit:


> je veu juste pouvoir surfer...


@panany, une petite vidéo de l'utilité des 2 go de ram pour l'app safari. En plus de rafraichir les pages web, il arrive aussi de perdre le commentaire que tu es en train de taper sur un blog ou un forum en passant d'une page à l'autre.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Septembre 2015)

le air 2 est  mieux, mais le air marchera bien aussi. Mon iPad 3 était encore potable, j'avais fais la MAJ iOS9 avant de le revendre, çà marchais correctement. Donc si le air 32 a 400 euros te suffit, prends le.


----------



## Ipod-tow (1 Octobre 2015)

j'apporte ma pierre a l'édifice si je peux dire, j'ai l'ipad air et je suis déçu de voir qu'il a été amputé de certaines fonctions sur ios 9 comme le fait de mettre 2 applis l'une à coté de l'autre.

Pire encore j'ai des ralentissement dans les applications comme angry birds 2 et sur l'accueil quand on switch entre les applis.

Je conseille de partir sur le air 2 si l'on a pas d'ipad.
Je pense pour ma part réinstaller IOS 8 sur mon Ipad Air car trop de saccade d'affichage 1go de RAM pour IOS 9 c'est trop peu.
déjà sous ios 8 comparé à ios 7 je trouve qu'il a perdu en réactivité (avis personnel bien sur)


----------



## lineakd (1 Octobre 2015)

@Ipod-Town, il me semble qu'il soit trop tard pour le retour sous iOS 8.4.1.
J'ai ma moitié qui a un air de deux ans et il fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Ipod-tow (2 Octobre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Ipod-Town, il me semble qu'il soit trop tard pour le retour sous iOS 8.4.1.
> J'ai ma moitié qui a un air de deux ans et il fonctionne très bien.



Le mien fonctionne aussi, heureusement, dans mail safari etc pas de soucis.
Ce qui me gène c'est la chute du nombre d'image seconde dans angry birds 2 (par exemple) ou l'on voit la perte de fluidité quand on lance un oiseau


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Octobre 2015)

ouai clairement, je crois qu'il vaut mieux prendre le air 2, franchement çà vaut les 100 euros de plus, et 64 Go au lieu de 32 Go avec la puce A8X, y'a pas à hésiter.


----------



## panany (3 Octobre 2015)

je suis entrain de voir avec un amis qui pourrait m en avoir un et me le revendre hors taxe neuf.. si c est possible je partirai pour un ipad air 2 64 gb


----------

